# Deputy Sheriff Jeffrey Alexander



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Jeffrey Alexander*

Chemung County Sheriff's Department, New York

End of Watch: Sunday, June 12, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 26
Tour of Duty: 5 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 12, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy Sheriff Jeffrey Alexander was killed when his patrol car collided with another vehicle.

He was on patrol and traveling northwest on State Route 427 when he lost control of his patrol car and struck an oncoming car as he went around a curve in the road.

Deputy Alexander had served with the Chemung County Sheriff's Department for five years. He is survived by his parents and fiancée.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Chemung County Sheriff's Department
203-209 William Street
Elmira, NY 14901

Phone: (607) 737-2987


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

RIP Deputy


----------

